# Halloween Camping In The Midwest



## joeymac

Hello All:
We just purchased a 312BH and wanted to do some Halloween camping. We live in Northern KY so we are looking for something 2-3 hrs away from our home. We have two young kids, so we need something kid friendly.
Any suggestions ? We looked at Holiday World in IN, but they apparently book up a year in advance. 
Thanks again !


----------



## Jack Hollister

Love to camp in October. Its the best month of the year. We just got back from Lake Rudolph (Holiday World) 2 weeks ago. It was our first time and we enjoyed it very much. Holiday World was very nice and clean. Free Pepsi products through out the park with free sunscreen in the water park area. We booked our trip back in March. As far as close to you, Im sorry I cant help. We live in St.Louis Mo. But try your best to get out in Oct. and enjoy the camp fire at night.


----------



## whodey

We have been going to Little Farm on the River in Rising Sun, IN for the past few years. The kids really enjoy it. It is almost like an Outbacker rally when we go, I believe there are 6 outbackers that attend, plus a few other families. They have the themed weekends all of October. If you get on the website, turn the volume down, it is a little annoying.

Mike


----------



## col. Sanders crew

joeymac said:


> Hello All:
> We just purchased a 312BH and wanted to do some Halloween camping. We live in Northern KY so we are looking for something 2-3 hrs away from our home. We have two young kids, so we need something kid friendly.
> Any suggestions ? We looked at Holiday World in IN, but they apparently book up a year in advance.
> Thanks again !


 Barren River Lake State Park south of Glasgow, Ky has a "Spookout Camping Weekend" every year in October. So much fun, check out the website for Ky State Parks, link to Barren River . Lots of fun the entire weekend, kids go trick or treating, campsite decoration contests, ( which we won First Place last year! Yay !), costume contests and games, etc. Great fun, we try to go every year ! Still may have some sites open.


----------



## OutbackPM

joeymac said:


> Hello All:
> We just purchased a 312BH and wanted to do some Halloween camping. We live in Northern KY so we are looking for something 2-3 hrs away from our home. We have two young kids, so we need something kid friendly.
> Any suggestions ? We looked at Holiday World in IN, but they apparently book up a year in advance.
> Thanks again !


 We have camped in East Fork off of Ohio32 (Just past Holman motors). Its a state park and we have found that they do the trick or treating before it gets dark for safety but our kids have not liked that. The best place we have found is Winton Woods just to the northern end of Cincinnati. This is a Hamilton County ground and has a tradition for some really impresive camp sites. The draw back is you have to enter a lotery drawing for 4 weekends in the month. If you get it they do the trick or treat after dark on the saturday. I think the entry closing is coming up so they can send out the alocations.

Here's alink to get you started for Winton Woods

http://greatparks.org/rec_camping/wwcamp.htm


----------



## joeymac

We are headed to Lake Rudolph in Santa Claus, IN. We are so excited; we got in on a last minute cancellation. 
We are checking in on Oct. 8 and checking out on Oct. 11. 
Is anyone from the forum gonna be there?
Thanks everyone for your input ! Have a great halloween....


----------



## rsm7

Headed to Mohican Wilderness Campground for the "River of Fire Festival" this weekend. Trick or treat, costume judging, campsite judging, pumpkin carving, bonfire, ghost stories, hayride, and a craft session for the kids where they make and decorate a small boat to be set on fire and floated down the river on Sat night, hence the "River of Fire". This is an excellent campground on the Mohican River with huge campsites if anyone is interested. Very big and sort of rustic, kinda state park sort of feel. About 9 miles down Wally Rd where the blacktop ends. The river washed out the road a couple years back and the last half mile is gravel. With all this rain it could be muddy but Fri, Sat, and Sun are going to be Sunny and 70's, looking like an awesome weekend.


----------



## psychodad

rsm7 said:


> Headed to Mohican Wilderness Campground for the "River of Fire Festival" this weekend. Trick or treat, costume judging, campsite judging, pumpkin carving, bonfire, ghost stories, hayride, and a craft session for the kids where they make and decorate a small boat to be set on fire and floated down the river on Sat night, hence the "River of Fire". This is an excellent campground on the Mohican River with huge campsites if anyone is interested. Very big and sort of rustic, kinda state park sort of feel. About 9 miles down Wally Rd where the blacktop ends. The river washed out the road a couple years back and the last half mile is gravel. With all this rain it could be muddy but Fri, Sat, and Sun are going to be Sunny and 70's, looking like an awesome weekend.


We will be ther too. In the 100's where it usually the wettest. Taking the chain just in case. Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## rsm7

psychodad said:


> Headed to Mohican Wilderness Campground for the "River of Fire Festival" this weekend. Trick or treat, costume judging, campsite judging, pumpkin carving, bonfire, ghost stories, hayride, and a craft session for the kids where they make and decorate a small boat to be set on fire and floated down the river on Sat night, hence the "River of Fire". This is an excellent campground on the Mohican River with huge campsites if anyone is interested. Very big and sort of rustic, kinda state park sort of feel. About 9 miles down Wally Rd where the blacktop ends. The river washed out the road a couple years back and the last half mile is gravel. With all this rain it could be muddy but Fri, Sat, and Sun are going to be Sunny and 70's, looking like an awesome weekend.


We will be ther too. In the 100's where it usually the wettest. Taking the chain just in case. Maybe we will see you there.
[/quote]

You wont need the chain, you have a Ford!









"psychodad"? I dont think I want to meet a psycho anything in the dark woods on Halloween! LOL! We have three sites together on the river in 600's, by the canoe landing. We will have 6 dogs and 5 kids so we should be easy to spot!

Randy


----------



## cerealcamper

This topic prompted us to think more about our next(and likely last) camping trip for the season. We have not been to a Halloween event while camping, but sounds interesting. Did a little searching and found the following link to "Harvest Festivals" in Michigan State Parks.

Michigan DNR State Park Fall Festivals

Was really surprised at how many events there are. So then the question came up about timing for fall colors - and then found the following map.

Fall Foliage Map for Michigan

Hope these links may be of use to others.


----------



## kmsjs

We like to camp for a Haloween weekend here in Colordo. The first year we got in because some one canceled at the last minute. Keep checking with the campground and see if they have a wait list. Call often and a site will eventually open up. Once you are there, you can pick your favorite site and reserve it for the next year. We always reserve our site for the next year, as soon as we get to the campground!


----------



## rsm7

psychodad said:


> Headed to Mohican Wilderness Campground for the "River of Fire Festival" this weekend. Trick or treat, costume judging, campsite judging, pumpkin carving, bonfire, ghost stories, hayride, and a craft session for the kids where they make and decorate a small boat to be set on fire and floated down the river on Sat night, hence the "River of Fire". This is an excellent campground on the Mohican River with huge campsites if anyone is interested. Very big and sort of rustic, kinda state park sort of feel. About 9 miles down Wally Rd where the blacktop ends. The river washed out the road a couple years back and the last half mile is gravel. With all this rain it could be muddy but Fri, Sat, and Sun are going to be Sunny and 70's, looking like an awesome weekend.


We will be ther too. In the 100's where it usually the wettest. Taking the chain just in case. Maybe we will see you there.
[/quote]

Nice to meet you Don!


----------



## psychodad

rsm7 said:


> Headed to Mohican Wilderness Campground for the "River of Fire Festival" this weekend. Trick or treat, costume judging, campsite judging, pumpkin carving, bonfire, ghost stories, hayride, and a craft session for the kids where they make and decorate a small boat to be set on fire and floated down the river on Sat night, hence the "River of Fire". This is an excellent campground on the Mohican River with huge campsites if anyone is interested. Very big and sort of rustic, kinda state park sort of feel. About 9 miles down Wally Rd where the blacktop ends. The river washed out the road a couple years back and the last half mile is gravel. With all this rain it could be muddy but Fri, Sat, and Sun are going to be Sunny and 70's, looking like an awesome weekend.


We will be ther too. In the 100's where it usually the wettest. Taking the chain just in case. Maybe we will see you there.
[/quote]

Nice to meet you Don!
[/quote]
Nice meeting you too Randy. It was great weather and a fun weekend.


----------



## beth323

Albert Sleeper state park in Michigan's thumb does Halloween weekends the entire month of October. They fill up fast and highly recommended to reserve early in the year. We go thru about 300 pieces of candy. Lots of kids and a lot of decorations.


----------



## BillD3

Joeymac, 
We live a little south of Lexington and usually take the kids to the Jellystone near Mammoth Cave. They always have a great time down there. There are better campgrounds around but the activities that they plan there for their Halloween Celebration the kids have a ball with. Also down there its only a few miles from the entrance to Mammoth Cave so if your so inclined you can do the cave tours as well.

Safe Travels,

Bill


----------

